# Southwest Airlines....Meh



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2014)

I have been a big fan...great service, good fares, etc.  But in my last couple trips I've been a bit :???: about them based on some changes.  First, after some mergers, their fares are not as great as they used to be.  I just ran some numbers for a possible trip back to NE this fall and was really :blink: as to how high they were, relatively speaking.  I know that the free bags is a nice perk, but the airlines, and my wife, have convinced me to pack lighter.  Second, the whole "upgrade to A status for some $" deal really pisses me off since EVERYONE now does it.  It's also a hidden price hike.  If you don't pay it, you're relegated to some terrible middle seat and if you're a family forget it.  This kind of goes against what their philosophy used to be.  And last, the clientele I have come across have been overall pretty rude overall.  It's almost become the WalMart of airlines it seems.  I feel for their flight attendants.  

What have been your experiences?  Thoughts?

We're pretty lucky in SLC because we have some choice...Delta is quite good and we've got some JetBlue service.  I'd personally avoid United or American based on past experiences.  

And I've probably got way too much time to think about this and am probably bored because it is summer...but it's something to talk about.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 29, 2014)

I used to travel to a different city every week for an old job. As far as Airlines in the Americas, I prefer JetBlue. Some of their flights even have free directv. Other than that, all US based airlines suck. Generally speaking, there philosophy is to jam the max limit of people in the fuselage, and charge them for every service provided.  If we are talking international airlines, Emirates wins hands down. You pay a little for, but you get a lot more in return. Other than the legroom ,there coach was nicer than first class on american airlines


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I used to travel to a different city every week for an old job. As far as Airlines in the Americas, I prefer JetBlue. Some of their flights even have free directv. Other than that, all US based airlines suck. Generally speaking, there philosophy is to jam the max limit of people in the fuselage, and charge them for every service provided.
> 
> If we are talking international airlines, Emirates wins hands down. You pay a little for, but you get a lot more in return. Other than the legroom ,there coach was nicer than first class on american airlines



Good observation.  It's been a while...hell, more than a decade....since I flew an international carrier.  I noticed that too.  

There was an interesting BBC documentary that's on YouTube ("A Very British Airline") that was just done on British Airways.  I was really impressed by how they pushed "quality" as a selling point.


----------



## Edd (Jul 29, 2014)

If you're doing New England to Denver or Tahoe (Reno), Southwest always seems to be the way to go. We're talking ski trips so bags are a factor. 

When I fly other places I just go for the best non-stop deal. I don't have much in the way of brand loyalty. I seem to fly somewhere twice a year, ski trip or not. 

I've grown to have so little expectation of decent service, I don't know any better. I just want the flights on time and to have booze when I want it. Pretty sad, I guess. 

I've never flown first class in my life. I'd love to try it some day.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 29, 2014)

Gonna keep raving about Emirates....When my co-worker got back from his vacation he wouldn't stop talking about them....to the point where I was thinking (Dude, would you stfu about Emirates already?). He helped get my company to pay for a round trip flight Business class from Dubai to New York since I saved them some money earlier in the year. I believe it was just under $3,000 at the time in 2011. 

I'm not gonna post all of the pics, but you can check out the rest here. Normally I don't care where I sit on flights, but a 14 hour flight goes much smoother with lie flat seats and a full service bar. If you DO fly emirates, make sure you ask specifically for the A380 though, the fully double decker plane for Airbus. It's the newest plane they have in their fleet. http://www.emirates.com/us/english/flying/cabin_features/business_class/business_class.aspx

Even their coach has 1200 channels on the tv, and electrical outlets for your laptop.




I'm kind of scared to fly Emirates again though, since I got a parking ticket in Dubai that I never paid. I'm not quite sure what the repercussions would be.


----------



## Edd (Jul 29, 2014)

Gawd, that looks incredible. Totally up my alley.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2014)

Edd said:


> Gawd, that looks incredible. Totally up my alley.



+ 1.  Pretty crazy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm sure it's a comfy space, but it's still flying.  I hate the whole air travel experience, always have. As much as there are far off places in the world I'd like to visit someday, I have very little desire to spend 14 hours in the air to get there.   

I wish technology would advance to the point that the industry could bring back the Concorde jet and have it be economical enough that it could be used domestically.  How sweet would it be to get from Boston to SLC in 90 minutes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2014)

I love Jet Blue. I don't like Delta. The only time I didnt take a jet blue in the last 10 years was for a four day weekend from JFK to SLC maybe 2009? I took Delta because I wanted to get the free half day ticket for Park City resort. Took morning flight in ( Jet blue at time was only allowed late and over nights, I was told this is because Delta controls the flight scheduling)I only had enough money on me for what was going to spend and didnt have extra(part of issue not making much money for my being not rich). When the flight took off we weighted to much with the skis on board, but Delta did not tell us, they could have made an annocement letting us know that all the skis were coming off not stolen and i could call my dad and borrow money for rentals. No they wait so they more time for a claim to be issued for stolen proprerly. All the skiiers and snowboarders go to get our equiment and nothing comes luggage comes for evreyone they still dont make and annocement so we all wait in line to find out that skis are coming on later flight because of wieght. That is fine but now it like 3 hours after i landed in the airport and not going to park city for an hours of free skiing and having to rent. my skis came in at 4 am so they did not have to pay me any money. They had a mass cab service dropped them at my hotel. Stupid on their part overall because I never fly with them agian and will take overnights with jet blue in a second. So for the complaint.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2014)

Flew JetBlue to Orlando out of Worcester last month.  No complaints about the service.  Really liked going out of Worcester even though it was a bit of a longer drive.  Not much in the way of terminal amenities but it was quite laid back, and it was nice to be able to walk from the terminal to the parking lot.

Unfortunately, JetBlue is only offering direct flights from ORH to two airports in Florida.

Not sure if I'd go JetBlue from Logan.  Like the airline but don't like flying out of BOS.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 30, 2014)

I used to fly SW more when they started ramping up their service out of Manchester and prices were good. Now I don;t see the same value proposition anytime I look. I'm headed to Phoenix in November and looked at SW as they used to run a non-stop to PHX out of MHT which would have been ideal. Unfortunately no more.
The only non stop offered was a late afternoon Jet Blue or a few AM options on US Airways out of Logan. We chose US Airways which I've been ok with the last few times I've flown with them.

Now that SW has expanded into Logan I wonder what that does to Manchester long term---they were/are? the biggest carrier flying out of Manchester but the prices are higher than Boston. I wonder if they are strategically trying to phase Manchester out a bit?

Best domestic carrier I ever flew on was Continental----did our honeymoon in Hawaii and non-stopped from Newark...13 hour flight was made much more enjoyable as there was plenty of leg room, service was attentive and they brought a lot more food/snacks than I would have expected. This was in Coach.
I also enjoyed the service Continental had on their regional jets out of Manchester before the merger with United.

I used to carry a United credit card to get the free checked bags/2 club passes/yr and accrue miles with them but the miles became difficult to utilize and only flying ~2x/yr it didn't make sense to have loyalty. Now I just shop on price/convenience.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I used to fly SW more when they started ramping up their service out of Manchester and prices were good. Now I don;t see the same value proposition anytime I look. I'm headed to Phoenix in November and looked at SW as they used to run a non-stop to PHX out of MHT which would have been ideal. Unfortunately no more.
> The only non stop offered was a late afternoon Jet Blue or a few AM options on US Airways out of Logan. We chose US Airways which I've been ok with the last few times I've flown with them.
> 
> Now that SW has expanded into Logan I wonder what that does to Manchester long term---they were/are? the biggest carrier flying out of Manchester but the prices are higher than Boston.



Yeah, I used to just go straight to SW and pick whatever flight worked best for me from Manchester or Providence (pretty much an equal drive) now prices are cheaper out of Boston (parking sucks however) so I've started searching around and finding better prices from Jet Blue and others.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure it's a comfy space, but it's still flying.  I hate the whole air travel experience, always have. As much as there are far off places in the world I'd like to visit someday, I have very little desire to spend 14 hours in the air to get there.
> 
> I wish technology would advance to the point that the industry could bring back the Concorde jet and have it be economical enough that it could be used domestically.  How sweet would it be to get from Boston to SLC in 90 minutes.



+1

The only part of the experience I like is the actual flying part. Everything else sucks.


----------



## hammer (Jul 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I wish technology would advance to the point that the industry could bring back the Concorde jet and have it be economical enough that it could be used domestically.  How sweet would it be to get from Boston to SLC in 90 minutes.


I'd like that as well, but beyond economics, for supersonic flights from BOS to SLC there's a little matter of the sonic boom over land...

http://www.spikeaerospace.com/blog/2013-11-supersonic-flight-and-sonic-booms


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2014)

hammer said:


> I'd like that as well, but beyond economics, for supersonic flights from BOS to SLC there's a little matter of the sonic boom over land...
> 
> http://www.spikeaerospace.com/blog/2013-11-supersonic-flight-and-sonic-booms



Details, details...


----------



## jimk (Jul 30, 2014)

JimG. said:


> +1
> 
> The only part of the experience I like is the actual flying part. Everything else sucks.



Same here, I enjoy a window seat once cruising, but that's about it.  Driven from East Coast to Rockies four out of last six winters to ski.  Two years ago I flew to Tahoe only because driving all the way was just too far.   
No brand loyalty with airlines, priorities are cost and proximity to home/destination.  Don't fly for work and little personal flying = few frequent-flyer miles.  Majority of extended family nearby.  When I buy airline ticket(s) every few years to ski I'm usually totally committed for family scheduling to trip dates and Southwest's cancelation policy has little value for me.  Will probably drive to Rockies again next winter and control my own destiny with familiar vehicle once there.  Job provided lots of vacation time and I may soon retire.  Will confess to a little fear-of-flying especially in younger days.  Probably only taken 15-20 roundtrip flights in lifetime.  I'll do it to ski, but easy for me to find reasons not to.
Get back to me when they invent Star Trek transporters.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2014)

hammer said:


> I'd like that as well, but beyond economics, for supersonic flights from BOS to SLC there's a little matter of the sonic boom over land...
> 
> http://www.spikeaerospace.com/blog/2013-11-supersonic-flight-and-sonic-booms



can't be anymore annoying than a Harley rolling up alongside you with straight pipes


----------



## drjeff (Jul 30, 2014)

No brand loyalty airline wise for me. To the point where my primary credit cards all have points that I can use on any airline or rental car agency or hotel brand that I want.

Airline wise, my priorities are #1 departure/arrival time #2 ticket cost #3 is a direct flight available? and #4 what other added fees will I be facing? 

If it's a ski trip flight, I do tend to lean Southwest as when me, my wife and kids are traveling for a ski trip with all of our gear, there's no way that we can make 1 bag with a 50lb limit person for free work, so Southwest's 2 bags for free policy typically saves us at least $100, if not $150 each way.

Living in Eastern CT, I tend to fly out of Providence as my primary, Logan as my secondary and occasionally out of Hartford

In the last 6 weeks, I've flown Southwest for 1 trip and Jet blue for 2 trips


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 30, 2014)

Went to SF last summer and flew Virgin America.  Beautiful plane with TV and good service.  Problem is they only seem to fly to a few destinations and I don't believe I saw either DIA or SLC on their board.   Skiing wise there are usually several choices from the NY area to those destinations and with 3 airports usually a good range of fares.  If I'm lucky it's out of Newark but I don't mind traveling over to JFK for a good priced flight.

When I  used to work a lot out west (mostly Phoenix) I flew Southwest quite a few times up to SLC and always had a good experience but have never seen great fares going East to west.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 30, 2014)

So a few years ago, was either 2007 or 2009, I was flying from Logan  airport to Colorado for some skiing and I had 2 bags to check, one was  my clothes, and my other was my ski bag.  I believe I was still able to  check 2 bags for free then, but the guy behind the counter (who wasn't  much older than me) said that I would have to pay extra for the ski bag  due to the size, and half jokingly I replied "Come on, don't you have  the ability to waive the fees for luggage?" To which he responded that  he could only do that for mobility equipment. So me being the wise guy I  am, said "Well _technically_ this is mobility equipment since I  use it to aid and assist in getting me down a mountain. Without it, I'd  have no way to get down easily" 

He kind of looked at me and  paused for a second, and then proceeded to waive the extra baggage fee  without saying a word. I was surprised he actually did it, but he looked  like he absolutely hated his job and didn't really care.

I want to see if this would still work now.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 30, 2014)

jimk said:


> Get back to me when they invent Star Trek transporters.



Then Scotty would have a great job..."beam us up Scotty".


----------



## Geoff (Jul 31, 2014)

Unless you're an elite-level frequent flyer where you have the perks like preferred seating, shortcutting the TSA security line, and early boarding, all domestic airlines suck.   I've been US Airways Chairman's Preferred, United Premier Executive, and Southwest A-List Plus.   4 years ago, I was flying to Philly all the time on Southwest.    Relatively inexpensive short notice fares.   No change fees.   A short enough flight that an aisle seat on a full flight didn't suck too bad.   Then Southwest canceled all their Philly to New England flights because they were losing money on all the stranded passengers from Philly airport debacles.   Southwest now is really expensive on short notice for anywhere I go and it's rare that I know two weeks out that I'm flying somewhere.   To comply with my corporate travel policy, I usually get stuck flying US Airways.   They are fine if you're on an Embraer commuter jet that has 2 + 2 seating so you're not stuck with a middle seat but all their other equipment blows if you're flying coach with no frequent flyer status.

Fortunately, I haven't been flying much in the last 18 months.   I reached the point where I decided it was easier to drive to Philly in a rental car than fly.   I've had a few Atlanta trips, a few Denver trips, and a St Louis trip and that's it.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 31, 2014)

Flying just plane sucks now.  It is like taking a Greyhound use to be in the early 80's.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh yeah another thing that SW has done is to shrink the size of their seats.  I really noticed that on my last trip to MDW.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Then Scotty would have a great job..."beam us up Scotty".



That job I would gladly take:razz:


----------



## jimk (Jul 31, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> That job I would gladly take:razz:



Maybe Southwest isn't so bad.
Please rematerialize me


----------



## JDMRoma (Jul 31, 2014)

I will never fly Southwest again, after the flight home from my first trip to Steamboat......stuck in-between to really Obese women.....mother and daughter and they wouldn't sit together. Made me sit in-between for what 4 freaking hours. they totally sucked.....had their overages on my lap.....i could just puke thinking about it ! Must say they ate well on the way back.....no surprise there. Assigned seats for me from now on.......fucking misery it was !!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 31, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I will never fly Southwest again, after the flight home from my first trip to Steamboat......stuck in-between to really Obese women.....mother and daughter and they wouldn't sit together. Made me sit in-between for what 4 freaking hours. they totally sucked.....had their overages on my lap.....i could just puke thinking about it ! Must say they ate well on the way back.....no surprise there. Assigned seats for me from now on.......fucking misery it was !!



Wow.  Yikes!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2014)

So I heard of this series and have been watching it on YouTube.  I feel pretty badly for SW based on some of the clientele that they deal with on a regular basis.  This episode has one guy who felt it was OK to wear a miniskirt without any underwear...


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> can't be anymore annoying than a Harley rolling up alongside you with straight pipes



Were you around Seacoast NH back when Pease was operating. Some hot shot dropped down low and hit the afterburners at like 2am. The entire seacoast thought Pease was under attack. 

It was pretty amusing and IMO badass, but a bit more than Harley straight pipes.


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I have been a big fan...great service, good fares, etc.  But in my last couple trips I've been a bit :???: about them based on some changes.  First, after some mergers, their fares are not as great as they used to be.  I just ran some numbers for a possible trip back to NE this fall and was really :blink: as to how high they were, relatively speaking.  I know that the free bags is a nice perk, but the airlines, and my wife, have convinced me to pack lighter.  Second, the whole "upgrade to A status for some $" deal really pisses me off since EVERYONE now does it.  It's also a hidden price hike.  If you don't pay it, you're relegated to some terrible middle seat and if you're a family forget it.  This kind of goes against what their philosophy used to be.  And last, the clientele I have come across have been overall pretty rude overall.  It's almost become the WalMart of airlines it seems.  I feel for their flight attendants.
> 
> What have been your experiences?  Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Have to agree on your assessment, really irks me this special person policy that is becoming the norm.you get a free bag but!!  I really liked the first come policy. very well put"WalMart Of Airlines"


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2014)

yea know that drill!! flight from Providence to Midway with some 500LB sweat hog sitting half on me and no relief from flight attendent. open seat by exit that they wouldn't move me or her too.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2014)

I freaking love flying. I know that will sound wierd to everyone but I have always loved aviation and when I have a window seat to this day I press my face against the glass and watch the world spin by below and I love it. 

Anyway I am flying Southwest next week to my sister's wedding in Colorado and I think it's my first time on Southwest. The rates were better than Jetblue by about $30 from Boston. 

My mother in law is a train wreck about the flight because you can't pick seats. She gets extremely nervous about flying and picking her seat lets her feel like she has some sort of control over what is going on, lol.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2014)

Nick said:


> My mother in law is a train wreck about the flight because you can't pick seats. She gets extremely nervous about flying and picking her seat lets her feel like she has some sort of control over what is going on, lol.



I'm not at all nervous about flying, but I need to know where I'm sitting.  I would not handle no assigned seats very well at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2014)

My last flight was on Alaska Air to Seattle a couple of weeks ago.  I wasn't able to select my seats.  I'm not sure if this was because the flight was booked for me by a third party or if that's par for the course with them.  On the way out I was 4 rows from the back and on the return I was two rows from the back.  Sucked.  I prefer sitting as close to the front of the plane as possible if only for the deplaning experience.  It pisses me off to no end how long it takes people to get their shit together and get off the plane.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My last flight was on Alaska Air to Seattle a couple of weeks ago.  I wasn't able to select my seats.  I'm not sure if this was because the flight was booked for me by a third party or if that's par for the course with them.  On the way out I was 4 rows from the back and on the return I was two rows from the back.  Sucked.  I prefer sitting as close to the front of the plane as possible if only for the deplaning experience.  It pisses me off to no end how long it takes people to get their shit together and get off the plane.



It's ridiculous how long it takes some people to get moving.


----------



## JDMRoma (Sep 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> I freaking love flying. I know that will sound wierd to everyone but I have always loved aviation and when I have a window seat to this day I press my face against the glass and watch the world spin by below and I love it.
> 
> Anyway I am flying Southwest next week to my sister's wedding in Colorado and I think it's my first time on Southwest. The rates were better than Jetblue by about $30 from Boston.
> 
> My mother in law is a train wreck about the flight because you can't pick seats. She gets extremely nervous about flying and picking her seat lets her feel like she has some sort of control over what is going on, lol.



Ive done that flight on southwest.......it sucks if  you get stuck next to something you dont like. and getting everyone together will be a miracle if you can get that done.....I would have paid the extra to fly jet blue......I Hate Southwest for that very reason.....not sure if you read my previous post.....sandwiched inbetween to heffers Suck the big one !


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 5, 2014)

Since I started working with them at my job a while ago - I use Delta..
I personally have never had any big issues that couldn't be resolved....

I have well over 300k miles stoked up and I'm ready for a good trip...


----------



## jimk (Sep 5, 2014)

darent said:


> Have to agree on your assessment... very well put"WalMart Of Airlines"


When they put out a PEOPLE OF SOUTHWEST AIR website you'll know they've jumped the shark:sad:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 8, 2014)

This is interesting:  http://www.southwest-heart.com/

I like the new graphics:


----------



## dlague (Sep 9, 2014)

I flew to St Louis yesterday on Southwest and returning on Friday.  The flight here from Manchester required a layover which sucks but everything else was fine.

I will be flying Southwest to Denver next month for another conference - I will have a lay over again but hope the flights are good!  Hate driving to Boston when Manchester is 25 minutes away.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> I will be flying Southwest to Denver next month for another conference - I will have a lay over again but hope the flights are good!  Hate driving to Boston when Manchester is 25 minutes away.



When in October? You might be able to ski some WROD at A-Basin or Loveland depending on when you come in.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> When in October? You might be able to ski some WROD at A-Basin or Loveland depending on when you come in.



I did the Loveland WROD around 10 years ago.   Once was plenty.   I can ski WROD on Rime or T2 and not have to lug my ski gear 1700 miles in an airplane.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 12, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I did the Loveland WROD around 10 years ago.   Once was plenty.   I can ski WROD on Rime or T2 and not have to lug my ski gear 1700 miles in an airplane.



this


----------



## dlague (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> When in October? You might be able to ski some WROD at A-Basin or Loveland depending on when you come in.



Oct 5 - 9. I think it will be a tad early based on past years opening weekends.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 18, 2014)

Delta - meh

Arrive at Savannah airport this morning, print boarding passes to discover flight had been changed.  I was supposed to arrive in Boston by 5 via an 90 minute layover and change in NY.   I find I'm then flying to Atlanta and have a four hour layover and arriving in Boston at 7:30.  I arrive in Atlanta, notice there's an earlier flight to Boston.  Ask if there are seats and I'm told yes.  So I've made the change and now I'm supposed to arrive in Boston at 6.   Would've been nice for them to book the earlier flight automatically instead of me having to hunt for it.

They will redeem themselves slightly if my checked bag arrives in Boston at 6.  I'm guessing my bag doesn't arrive until the original 7:30 time. 

Flying sucks.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2014)

So my out & back to Colorado for Ski Stef's wedding with Southwest went really well. Well, the back was kind of difficult. I was "that guy" on the plane with the screaming kids. My daughter didn't handle the altitude well. Coming back was a shit show for about 30 minutes. Both kids going bonkers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> So my out & back to Colorado for Ski Stef's wedding with Southwest went really well. Well, the back was kind of difficult. I was "that guy" on the plane with the screaming kids. My daughter didn't handle the altitude well. Coming back was a shit show for about 30 minutes. Both kids going bonkers.



Been there, done that.  

Flying SW to Vermont in a month; flying it to FL in January as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok. No more complaints. My wife flew on Frontier Airlines last month. Oh my gosh. They charge you for everything. Want to pick out your seat? You have to pay for it. You want to bring a carry-on? Why yes you have to pay for that too. Not going to complain about Southwest anymore after I heard about that. She was not very happy once it was all said and done not to mention that she sat by probably the fattest man on the planet.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

